# تهنئة بإفتتاح قسم العناية باللغة العربية ...



## مهاجر (1 سبتمبر 2005)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
أخواني أعضاء وزوار ملتقى المهندسين العرب افتتاح هذا القسم حلم كان يراودنا كمشرفين وإداريين في الملتقى إذ كنا نتسأل ...كيف من الممكن أن نترجم حبنا للغتنا العربية وكيف من الممكن أن نسخر الطاقات من المهندسين الجادين ومِنْ من هم في الملتقى ولهم هذا الحس .... كنا نراه في ردود الأعضاء ومناقشاتهم.​ 
وكان القرار بالاتكال على الله وقمنا بإنشاء هذا القسم الفرعي في الملتقى العام والذي سيكون جل اهتمامه العناية باللغة العربية والنهوض بها. وأيضاً بالمساهمة في تفعيل دور المهندس العربي في إستخدام اللغة العربية في كتابة التقارير الهندسية والأبحاث. وإثراء المشاركات والمواضيع الهندسية في الملتقى باللغة العربية وأن تكون ذات جودة في طريقة إخراجها للقاريء في نفس الوقت. ​ 
إخواني وبحمد الله ونعمته فلقد منَ علينا بافتتاح هذا القسم والذي يهتم بالأمور التي تساعد في تقدم وازدهار العلوم الهندسية للمهندسين العرب. ​ 
إخواني سيكون التركيز في هذا القسم على الأمور التالية: 
- استقطاب الكوادر المؤهلة (سواءاً من داخل الملتقى أو خارجه) والحريصة على تقديم الحلول للمهندس العربي للنهوض بمهنة الهندسة من دورها المهمش إلى دور فعال يساعد في تقدم الأمة العربية بوجه خاص والأمة الإسلامية بشكل عام. ​ 
- الاهتمام باللغة العربية كحل لابديل له في تقدم العلوم الهندسية للأمة العربية بغرض إيصالها إلى مكانة مرموقة بين الأمم. وأيضاٍ للاستفادة من خبرة المهتمين بهذا المجال لغرض تعليم المهندسين بفائدة استعمال اللغة العربية وأنها تزيد من ترابطنا ببعضنا وتقوي نقاشاتنا ومشاركاتنا الهندسية.​ 
- الاهتمام بعلم اللغات قدر الإمكان مما يساعدنا في تهيئة الجو العلمي للباحثين من المهندسين العرب. ​ 
ونحن إذ نقوم بهذا العمل نرجو من الله أن يكون هذا العمل خالصاً لوجهه الكريم ونحتسب على الله الأجر والمثوبة عليه، ونرجو أن نكون بهذا التنسيق والجهد أن نكون قد اكتسبنا حق السبق وتحسب كبادرة إيجابية لملتقى المهندسين العرب.​ 
جزاكم الله خير ودعونا ندعم بعضنا ونحاول عسى الله أن يجعل هذا الجهد مباركاً ولخدمة أمتنا وديننا ....




​ 

وفي الختام أتمنى التوفيق للجميع....



​​​​


----------



## المهندس (1 سبتمبر 2005)

الف الف مبارك هذا القسم الجديد ..
قسم يهتم بشؤون اللغة و اهميتها في مجال الهندسة و غيره ..

شاكر لك أخي مهاجر هذا التوضيح ..
و إلى الامام إن شاء الله ..


تحياتي


----------



## أبـو عمـــر (1 سبتمبر 2005)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركــــاته 

مبارك لنا جميعا افتتـــــاح هذا القسم الجديد ........ وهذا يعتبر انجاز آخر يسجل للملتقى ...... 

وإن شاء الله يحقق هذا القسم الجديد الأهداف المنشودة والمرجوة منه ..... لإفادتنا جميعا ولنتقدم خطوة نحو هندسة عربية عالمية ...... ( : 

ألف مبروووك مرة أخرى ......

أمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيــــــق

أخوكم
أبو عمــــــر


----------



## مهندسة شابة (1 سبتمبر 2005)

[frame="9 70"]الف مبروك على الجميع افتتاح هادا القسم الصراحة فكرة اكتر من رائعة وانا مشجعة جدا اتمني ان اتمكن من المشاركة فيه قدر استطاعتي 
مع تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق [/frame]


----------



## عبدالرحمن الحربي (2 سبتمبر 2005)

مبارك القسم الجديد....

كل الشكر والتقدير للادراة على هذه الجهود الرائعة...

والى الامام يا شبكة المهندسين العرب.


----------



## زيااد77 (28 مايو 2006)

نتمنى من وجود برامج فى الغت العربيه


----------



## SaudiArabia (19 يونيو 2006)

ألف مبروووك .. و إلى الامام إن شاء الله ..


----------



## ريمون عدلي (2 سبتمبر 2006)

الف مبروك علي افتتاح هذا القسم

دائما في الطليعه.................................................


----------



## ريمون عدلي (3 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام :ــ
هـــــــــــل اللغه العربيه قادره علي مواجه التحديات الخارجيه ؟.. ؟ ..؟ والعــولمه الغربيه ؟
هل المصطلح العربي سوف يجد مكانه في مجتمعنا العربي خاصه ؟ وفي الجتمع الغربي ؟
هــــــــــــــل سوف نعيش الي اليوم الذي نسمع بي المصطلح العربي وصداه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
.......................................................................................................
شكرا


----------



## صبري النجار (27 سبتمبر 2006)

أخي الكريم ريمون عدلي
شكراً على سؤالك
المصطلح العربي منتشر في كثير من المجالات الطبية والهندسية
وأفضل نموذج له هو ما نجده في الشقيقة ســوريا التي تدرس فيها الهندسة والطب بلسانً عربيٍّ مبينً. وتتوافر لهم هناك المراجع العربية بالطبع.

اما استفسارك عن وجود المصطلح العربي في المجتمع الغربي ، فلم أفهمه. أرجو التوضيح.
وبالمناسبة هل انتشر المصطلح الياباني في المجتمع الغربي؟
وهل انتشر المصطلح الألماني في كوريا والصين ؟
بالقطع لا يا أخ ريمون.
صبري النجار


----------



## م / محمود (27 سبتمبر 2006)

مبروك و الى مزيد من الافادة ان شاء الله


----------



## ريمون عدلي (15 أكتوبر 2006)

استاذي الكريم صبري النجار :ــ
نعم المصطلح العربي منتشر ولكن غير معمم غير قادر علي مواجه التحديــــات
الخارجيه.المصطلح العربي غير واضح غير سهل غير مبسط ويتكون مــــــــــن
كلمات عده حيث نجد نظيره الذي يقابله من المصطلح الانجليزي مبسط وكلمـــه
واحده مختصره ولكن مدلولها يدوق كبد المطلوب وافره............................
لذلك كثيرا ما نتناساه ولا نستعمله.حتي نجد بعض من اساذتنا الافاضل ينصحون
باستعمال المصطلح الانجليزي لسهوله استخدامه وحفظه.لا نسي استاذي الكريم
صبري النجار ان المصطلح العربي يريد لمستخدمه ترجمه لفهمه والتعامل معه
حيث نجد نظيره من المصطلح الانجليزي يسهل فهمه ويسهل التعامل معه.......
اهم ما في الموضوع كل شعب عربي يستخدم المصطلح العربي بالطريقه التي
يفهمها بحيث عندما يستخدم شخص اخر لا يفهم ما يقال...........................
ولكن نجد ان المصطلح الانجليزي واحد في جميع العالم بمعنا واحد............
حيث نجد المصطلح العربي يختلف باختلاف لهجاتنا العربيه


----------



## ريمون عدلي (18 أكتوبر 2006)

لو حبيت انذيل حاجه اعملها اذاي
شكـــــــــــرا


----------



## بوعزة (29 أكتوبر 2006)

ألف مبروووك .. و إلى الامام إن شاء الله


----------



## محمد عبد العليم (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*اهنئ الإدارة والاخوة في المنتدي علي هذا القسم الرائع 
وبالتوفيق بإذن الله
وكل عام وانتم بخير*​


----------



## دعاء نعيم (8 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## elctrk2000 (20 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## elctrk2000 (20 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## مراد إدريس (5 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
اخوانى فى ملتقى المهندسين العرب التهانى الحارة بافتتاح هذا القسم
وأن اللغة هي إحد مرتكزات الثقافة وهي أحد اهم أسلحة الحضارة و الثقافة العالمية
واللغة العربية كانت في العهد السابق هي التى تسيطر على العلوم حتى نجح الغرب فى خداع العالم العربى بانى اللغة الإنجليذية هي اللغة الأولى فى العالم وانها هي لغة العلم وهذا غير صحيح وكما ذكر اخى صبري النجار فهنالك العديد من الدول التى تحافظ على التعامل داخل دولها بلغة الدوله في جميع التعاملات (المانية و الصين ) من اكبر الدول الصناعية وهى لاتتعامل في دولها الا بالالمانية او الصينية مهما كانت الاسباب
فمبروك أفتتاح هذا القسم وانشاء الله نحو مهندس عربى أفضل دوماً


----------



## عبدالمالك الحرزلي (4 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم اخوة الاسلام انا عبدالمالك الحرزلي اشكركم عل اهتمامكم باللغة العربية


----------



## هاوي هندسة سلامة (11 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله في القائمين على هذا الملتقى ..... وعقبال مانرى في المستقبل القريب تدريس الطب والهندسة باللغة العربية
في كل الجامعات العربية والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## ENG:NASER (13 فبراير 2011)

اللهم جعله منتدى خيرا وبركة موفقيين اخواني


----------



## محمد قاسم الاغا (6 مارس 2011)

مبارك عليكم هذا القسم الجميل والمفيد 
وذلك ليس غريبا على القائمين على هذا المنتدى الجميل
جعلها الله سبحانه وتعالى في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## م.الدجيل (29 أغسطس 2011)

الف الف مبارك هذا القسم الجديد ..
قسم يهتم بشؤون اللغة و اهميتها في مجال الهندسة و غيره ..

عام سعيد


----------



## faridoz (30 أغسطس 2011)

مبارك القسم الجديد


----------



## عماد بن سعدي (1 فبراير 2012)

الحمد لله/


----------



## baghdad son (2 يونيو 2012)

الف مبروك والى الامام


----------



## قيثارة العرب (25 نوفمبر 2012)

الف مبروك وفقنا الله واياكم


----------



## صالح صلاح البجلاتى (27 نوفمبر 2012)

الف مبروك


----------



## رائد نخله (17 أكتوبر 2013)

:75:مشور


----------



## رائد نخله (17 أكتوبر 2013)

:75:مشكور


----------

